# Mingo 09/07



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job guys...WTG!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats on the poon, saw a buch of rollers myself yesterday but couldnt get em to chew :'(


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to see you got out there big man....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Good stuff.
I haven't been back to the park in a couple weeks and it's getting to me...lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool!  Congrats...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's the way to overcome adversity, in style too.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

good deal bro... nice work tate


----------

